# TileMap Serialisieren



## Templon (4. Feb 2008)

Abend,

Ich habe eine frage bezüglich des serialisierens einer Tile Map. 

Also ich habe eine Klasse TileMap mit einem 2Dimensionalen Array von BufferedImage das die Map darstellt. Wie serialisiere ich das am besten um z.B. in dem Level Editor die Map zu speichern? Ich habe schon versucht die BufferedImages einzeln in ein byte[] zu schreiben und dann dieses serialisiert, dass ist aber extrem langsam und das Map File war danach etwa 150 mb gross...

Mfg Templon


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2008)

Serialisier den Pfad zu einem Bild, nicht das Bild (wenn ich dich richtig verstehe).


----------



## Gast (7. Feb 2008)

Ansich ist es immerunpraktisch, Zeug zu serialisieren. Speziell bei Bildern. Das führt zu Problemen, wenn du neue Versionen vondeinem Programm machst, weil deine Klassen dann geändert sind und die serialisierten nichtmehr geladen werden können. Besser ist es, wenn du deine TileMap so spiecherst, dass du den Dateinamen für jedes Tile in eine Datei schreibst und dann die Dateinamen einliest und die Bilder aus Bilddateien neu lädst. 

Zum Speichern könntest du z.B. eine xml- Datei nutzen.


----------

